# New hay feeder



## Jenni (Apr 9, 2012)

My Hubby just finished this!  He's going to put a roof on it,  It holds 1-2 flakes, perfect for my little heard.


----------



## marliah (Apr 9, 2012)

very nice! my husband just made me one of these

http://blog.henrymilker.com/2012/01/how-to-build-hanging-hay-feeder.html

not quite as pretty but it does the job


----------



## Jenni (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, I really like that, it would be perfect for my buck.  It looks like fun!


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 11, 2012)

marliah said:
			
		

> very nice! my husband just made me one of these
> 
> http://blog.henrymilker.com/2012/01/how-to-build-hanging-hay-feeder.html
> 
> not quite as pretty but it does the job


I am thinking of making this same hanging hay feeder. Is it really less waste on hay?


----------



## mama24 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice! I just cut some holes in a plastic trash can, the smaller kitchen size, and it holds a flake or 2. I cut a hole on 3 sides just big enough for the goats to stick their noses through, and screwed it to the wall in the barn. It works really well. I was using a rolled up piece of old fencing, but my chickens kept getting in, scattering hay to nest, then laying eggs in it!!! So annoying! I need to find a way to strap the lid onto the trash can b/c I have at least 1 hen who gets the lid off every once in a while and then they all lay in there again.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 13, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Very nice! I just cut some holes in a plastic trash can, the smaller kitchen size, and it holds a flake or 2. I cut a hole on 3 sides just big enough for the goats to stick their noses through, and screwed it to the wall in the barn. It works really well. I was using a rolled up piece of old fencing, but my chickens kept getting in, scattering hay to nest, then laying eggs in it!!! So annoying! I need to find a way to strap the lid onto the trash can b/c I have at least 1 hen who gets the lid off every once in a while and then they all lay in there again.


Do you need to break up your hay before putting it in 'feeder'? How high up from the bottom of trash can did you cut the holes? I think I will try this way first...


----------

